# Water Leak In Poured Basement Wall



## rdgallo (Jun 23, 2010)

We have been in this house for about 2 years now with no water problems to speak of. Tonight we had a hurricane like rain storm and where my PVC sewer line exits through the poured concrete basement wall water just gushed through the wall around that pipe and ran down onto the basement floor. This pipe appears to have been stuck through a hole in the cement and then sealed using some kind of gray foam that expands.  Obviously this is not a good way of sealing around the pipe where it goes through the concrete basement wall.  Do any of you have any suggestions for me to fix this problem the correct way?  Is there some kind of hydraulic sealing cement mix I should put around the pipe instead of the expanding gray colored foam?  I am going to attempt to attach pictures, but don't know if I know how.
Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jun 24, 2010)

excavate down to & below the pipe penetration from the outside then seal w/roofing cement,,, from now on, this will become a steady leak if you don't.

you can buy this stuff at any apron store in the roofing section.


----------



## jimioc (Jun 27, 2010)

go to Xypex Corporation

i have used this product in the past - there is nothing like it

look for  Patch'n Plug  on the products page

by the way - you can fix this leak from the inside of the basement - cut out all of the caulk you can and pack with Patch'n Plug 


good luck !


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jun 27, 2010)

it does have its place as a crystalline penetrant but not in this instance,,, xypex is not a crack or joint sealant,,, IF 1 doesn't care to dig, our 2nd choice would be pressure injection w/hydrophyllic polyurethane,,, emecole has avail a diy-friendly site - no $ int

most mtls fail because of method - zypex is a good mtl swe've used barrels of it over the yrs


----------



## rdgallo (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks to both of your for the responses.  I am scheduled to dig tomorrow weather permitting.  It looks like I will only have to dig down about 2 feet to hit the top of the pipe.  I plan on cleaning everything in the area out around it and taking a good look at what I have.  I intend to seal it outside and inside.  Itsreallyconc, is the roofing polyurethane sealant one can get in a caulk tube ok to use as roofing cement?  I also have a product called Black Rope and several polyurethne products (PL Concrete crack sealant and something called Water tight.  If the caulk tube black poy roofing sealant is not ok to use, I will get some of what you refer to as roofing cement.

Thanks again!!


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jun 27, 2010)

don't be a cheapskate    buy a gallon can of roofing cement & plastic putty knives,,, after cleaning & letting the surface dry, grab the knife & start sealing,,, throwaway gloves will make your wife happier when the sensual moment arrives for her to show her gratitude  !


----------



## rdgallo (Jun 27, 2010)

You know, I never thought about the sensual thingy.  I went right out and bought a gallon of roofing cement and the plastic putty knives.  I now think I am armed with enough stuff to patch the Hoover Dam if it ever has a problem.  Again, thanks much for the advice.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jun 28, 2010)

make sure you take a nap before sealing the crk,,, some wimmins have been known to be immediate in their tnx  :


----------



## rdgallo (Jun 28, 2010)

I got the hole dug, the pipe sealed, the nap in and am now awaiting the thx.  I guess I best find something else to do now that I am rested.  Anyway, the exterior wall where the pipe came out looked just like the interior side only it had absolutely no seal around the pipe at all other than what had squirted out from the sealing inside (with the expanding foam).  I cleaned it all out around the pipe and then drove something called black rope in around the pipe.  I then took a lot of roofing cement and heavily coated the black rope, the pipe and the concrete around the pipe.  After letting it sit awhile, I covered it back up with the dirt.  Tomorrow I will work on removing some of te foam inside around the pipe and seal it with the Polyurethane concrete crack sealant I bought.  I believe this just might do the trick.  I was a little suprised that my poured foundation was not coated on the outside with some black sealant of some kind.  Is this normal on a poured basement wall to not have this on the outside, or did the contractor just skip this part to make a little more money?  Anyway, thanks for the help.

Ron


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jun 28, 2010)

just post her e-ddress & we'll see she gets some reminders of wifely perogatives/duties  :beer:  surprising you didn't find the 3mm dampproof coating usually rwd by the lame bldg code,,, otoh, that makes more work for US ! ! !  :

congrats on a job well done ! ! !


----------

